# Weird and wonderfuls - ideas needed.



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm considering adding to my pet list but I want something a bit different. I've been considering "furrys" for ages and love birds but if i am completely honest i don't have the patience to "train" them (by this i mean train them to be handleable in the sense of me being able to let them have a bit of free roam time. 

Now i've previously kept all the normal things a young child would keep: rats, rabbits, hamsters - out of which i only really loved keeping rats, awesome creatures full of personality! 

But as is say, i'm interested in getting something new, a little different but something handleable (one of the reasons i never went for a gerbil was the flighty nature) i am also considering birds but as i say i'm not sure i'd have the patience to need it to be in its cage all the time for months on end until it fully trusted me.

So any recommendations on animals flight or fur would be most appreciated, i will consider everything but thinking more along these lines as i don't think i have enough spare plugs for another heat mat! haha :whistling2:

Thanks


----------



## Surly (Aug 20, 2007)

How about a ferret? I used to have quite a few (10) when I was younger, they've got a fantastic nature, and are really easy to keep. I'd recommend keeping them in a shed outside though, they can be a bit pongy! But yes, they're really great animals, and if I hadn't developed an allergy to them, I would still have mine!


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Surly said:


> How about a ferret? I used to have quite a few (10) when I was younger, they've got a fantastic nature, and are really easy to keep. I'd recommend keeping them in a shed outside though, they can be a bit pongy! But yes, they're really great animals, and if I hadn't developed an allergy to them, I would still have mine!


I was going to suggest the same. They are so much fun, especially if you get a pair of them and you said you liked the personality of rats so im sure you would love a pair of ferrets.

Plus they dont carry the high price tag some of the more unusual/exotic furry animals do!! Although their housing and upkeep can sometimes add up to a fair old bit...especially when it comes to 'snip' time :lol2: well worth every penny mind.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

chipmonks? you can build really cool enclosures for them & they gret to watch. don't think they're especially handleable though.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Surly said:


> How about a ferret? I used to have quite a few (10) when I was younger, they've got a fantastic nature, and are really easy to keep. I'd recommend keeping them in a shed outside though, they can be a bit pongy! But yes, they're really great animals, and if I hadn't developed an allergy to them, I would still have mine!





GazEmm said:


> I was going to suggest the same. They are so much fun, especially if you get a pair of them and you said you liked the personality of rats so im sure you would love a pair of ferrets.
> 
> Plus they dont carry the high price tag some of the more unusual/exotic furry animals do!! Although their housing and upkeep can sometimes add up to a fair old bit...especially when it comes to 'snip' time :lol2: well worth every penny mind.


I did consider ferrets but my neighbour has some and they pong A LOT. The smell really does put me off lol : victory:

I don't mind about a slightly higher price tag just looking at what non lizardy/snakey animals you guys have and would recommend to anyone to get. : victory:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

teshu said:


> chipmonks? you can build really cool enclosures for them & they gret to watch. don't think they're especially handleable though.


I went into a "petsathome" store and saw some chipmunks they were very adorable, but the person working there said they hate being handled and if i wanted them she'd have to get the "gloves" out before she'd go anywhere near them! That made me laugh as they're so little! 

But again would prefer one of the more - sit on your shoulder animals. I'm not sure whether birds may come pre-tamed especially from the likes of breeders though? : victory:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

what about sugar gliders? i don't know a lot about them but know they need quite specailist care & are best kept in pairs. quite a few people on the forum have them though.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

teshu said:


> what about sugar gliders? i don't know a lot about them but know they need quite specailist care & are best kept in pairs. quite a few people on the forum have them though.


Oooh yeah a shop near me had them in actually they seemed rather funky. Although they were both asleep at the time of my visit lol: victory:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Chinchillas?
We had a pair but one of them died from old age and the other is still going strong. 
They need a fairly big enclosure and with plenty of time to build trust they are great little things.
Easy to keep, cheap to feed like rabbits really and are fun to watch.
Not overly expensive and available in a lot of places.: victory:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i've thought about chinchillas before. but something's always put me off them. don't know what it is though coz they're darn cute. think it's coz you can't handle them that much.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

teshu said:


> i've thought about chinchillas before. but something's always put me off them. don't know what it is though coz they're darn cute. think it's coz you can't handle them that much.


If you are prepared to put the time in they will allow you to handle them - they are adorable, the oh always used to say he was gonna steal him and paint him yellow and call him Pikachu.:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

skunk, some type of sqiurrel (sp) meerkats, mongoose


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

I was put off chinchillas by someone i know. I was told that they don't really appreciate being handled at all and are really really flighty no matter how much you try and tame, Also told that if you let them out the cage for a little run around they'll just hide and chew everything to bits ha-ha.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Siman said:


> I was put off chinchillas by someone i know. I was told that they don't really appreciate being handled at all and are really really flighty no matter how much you try and tame, Also told that if you let them out the cage for a little run around they'll just hide and chew everything to bits ha-ha.


They will chew EVERYTHING lol. 
Hmmm...hedgehogs? Theyre cute!
Or fancy rats if you like rats and i adored mine, you could get some dumbo rats or something like that.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

SiUK said:


> skunk, some type of sqiurrel (sp) meerkats, mongoose


I know a shop selling skunks - although would be a bit put off by the erm... defensive tactic? 

Plus they're being sold at an entire months wages for me so it is a bit pricey i'm thinking low to mid hundreds if possible. 

I didn't know you could keep squirrels? 

I also didn't know you could keep meerkats, wouldn't they need huge enclosures?


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Hardwicki said:


> They will chew EVERYTHING lol.
> Hmmm...hedgehogs? Theyre cute!
> Or fancy rats if you like rats and i adored mine, you could get some dumbo rats or something like that.


lol, yeah again i know someone with a hedgehog - its amazing when you meet new people all the new animals you never thought could be pets! LOL

For me i think its down to either:

Hedgehog, Rat, Bird of some sort.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

PM Nerys or Fixx they are the people to ask on exotic mammals


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

SiUK said:


> PM Nerys or Fixx they are the people to ask on exotic mammals


Cheers mate : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Gambian Pouched Rat? :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Siman said:


> I'm considering adding to my pet list but I want something a bit different. I've been considering "furrys" for ages and love birds but if i am completely honest i don't have the patience to "train" them (by this i mean train them to be handleable in the sense of me being able to let them have a bit of free roam time.
> 
> Now i've previously kept all the normal things a young child would keep: rats, rabbits, hamsters - out of which i only really loved keeping rats, awesome creatures full of personality!
> 
> ...


 A couple of neutered ferrets? Neutered mean they don't stink. They can be kept indoors and a couple because you shouldn't keep one on it's own.
Or howzabout one of those massive continental giant house rabbits?
Birds? no need to keep them in the cage all the time. Just buy hand reared. A hand reared meyers, caique or green cheeked conure is amusing, tame, playful and will talk.


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

how about a minature pig??? if there is such a thing!!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

african pygmy hedgehogs my other half has one she is lovely defo recommend them as a pet :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

diz said:


> how about a minature pig??? if there is such a thing!!


There are but cannot be kept alone and you need a CPH number and herd number off derfa. A lot of places you aren't allowed to keep them either.


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> There are but cannot be kept alone and you need a CPH number and herd number off derfa. A lot of places you aren't allowed to keep them either.


 
ok, i just remember going to a farm park with my daughter when she little and there being piglets for sale and her crying because she couldnt have one.


----------



## rapunzel (May 29, 2008)

If you've got deep pockets, get a Meerkat. A rep shop near us sometimes stocks them. Think they were £600 each, for babies. They were soooooo cute. They will get really tame, and follow you everywhere, as you are now their "pack leader". They were snapped up (there were 10...think they were only in the shop for two days and they all went.)


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

> If you've got deep pockets, get a Meerkat. A rep shop near us sometimes stocks them. Think they were £600 each, for babies. They were soooooo cute. They will get really tame, and follow you everywhere, as you are now their "pack leader". They were snapped up (there were 10...think they were only in the shop for two days and they all went.)


Isn't it a bit scary to think that any old retard with enough money could go into a pet shop and buy an animal like a meerkat ? Scares me anyway, it's not like people read up on meerkats as pets and then go looking for a shop that sells them, they'll have been 99% impulse buys. Poor animals.

I wouldn't go with anything like a chinchilla, degu, squirrel or chipmunk because they won't be handled. Chinchillas will chew your house to pieces ! Degus are an absolute nightmare to catch if they get out. I mean, I love mine and wouldn't trade them in for anything, but they are little beasts. The babies have been handled from the day they were born and still don't particularly enjoy being handled, they just tolerate it and jump away at first chance !
Definitely would recommend a green-cheek conure as somebody else has. If you get a hand-reared one there's no training involved. I paid £450 for a hand-reared baby but average prices for them are lower than that, I just got mine from an extortionate place before I knew better. He was worth every penny though, from day one he knew who his mummy was and now wants to be around me all the time (not always a good thing, but nice to know he loves me !). They'll be completely tame and are easily caught when you want them to go to bed, and can also be taught to talk. They do have a scream on them though when they don't get the attention they want.

Cute little face









Pom eats from my mouth









Loves to be tickled









Silly tame (excuse messy house !)









Another good thing about them is that they're friendly to most people. Unlike African greys and some other parrots which are fiercely one-person birds, really lovely to one person and right-out nasty to everyone else, conures are gregarious and happy to sit on anyone's shoulder, but will always come back to their 'mate' (you).


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Degus are fun :lol2: also some one on here is selling short-tailed opossums


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Salamanda said:


> some one on here is selling short-tailed opossums


I wants some but the other half has said no 

yeah magpie the thought scares me to death as well. Also meerkats are social creatures so it would only be fair imho to get two or more..

green-cheek conure is a great suggestion though, they're lovely


----------



## rapunzel (May 29, 2008)

Yeah. Scares me too, although I'd love to have £600 for an impulse buy! (No room for anymore vivs though.....just room for a BRB then that's it!)


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Gambian Pouched Rat? :flrt:


Never heard of those - shall research now! :2thumb:



fenwoman said:


> A couple of neutered ferrets? Neutered mean they don't stink. They can be kept indoors and a couple because you shouldn't keep one on it's own.
> Or howzabout one of those massive continental giant house rabbits?
> Birds? no need to keep them in the cage all the time. Just buy hand reared. A hand reared meyers, caique or green cheeked conure is amusing, tame, playful and will talk.


I've never heard of any of those birds - never used to be THAT into birds as such, always thought they was pretty mate had an african grey parrot but never as such to look into myself - again will research thanks! :2thumb:



purpleskyes said:


> african pygmy hedgehogs my other half has one she is lovely defo recommend them as a pet :flrt:


Aye, i saw some the other day they're adorable little things! :2thumb:



Magpie said:


> Isn't it a bit scary to think that any old retard with enough money could go into a pet shop and buy an animal like a meerkat ? Scares me anyway, it's not like people read up on meerkats as pets and then go looking for a shop that sells them, they'll have been 99% impulse buys. Poor animals.
> 
> I wouldn't go with anything like a chinchilla, degu, squirrel or chipmunk because they won't be handled. Chinchillas will chew your house to pieces ! Degus are an absolute nightmare to catch if they get out. I mean, I love mine and wouldn't trade them in for anything, but they are little beasts. The babies have been handled from the day they were born and still don't particularly enjoy being handled, they just tolerate it and jump away at first chance !
> Definitely would recommend a green-cheek conure as somebody else has. If you get a hand-reared one there's no training involved. I paid £450 for a hand-reared baby but average prices for them are lower than that, I just got mine from an extortionate place before I knew better. He was worth every penny though, from day one he knew who his mummy was and now wants to be around me all the time (not always a good thing, but nice to know he loves me !). They'll be completely tame and are easily caught when you want them to go to bed, and can also be taught to talk. They do have a scream on them though when they don't get the attention they want.
> ...


Wow, thanks for the very detailed response really appreciate it! they are really pretty birds! Just a shame i don't think my price range will stretch that far I think it'll have to be more £100-£200 inc all they need if thats even possible :whistling2:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any knowledge on whether the meyers, caique or conure could be bought inc. cage etc for around £100 - £200?


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

senegal parrots are very good if u get a hand reared baby..our suki is 5 now and cos weve had her since a baby she is so silly tame its ridoculous.....google senegals or poichephalus and have a read...

also on the chipmunk line, they are fantastic pets and again get a hand reared baby and ur made!! My male chippie Brian sits in my hands, on my shoulder and loves racing around my neck and we got him at 10 weeks old and £25


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

you will be looking to pay between 120 and 170 for a hand reared conure from a breeder what area you in p.m me and al see if there are any breeders near you


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Siman said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge on whether the meyers, caique or conure could be bought inc. cage etc for around £100 - £200?


 You wouldn't be able to buy a hand reared caique for that sort of money. Meyers usually cost about £250 for hand reared. 'Hand reared' is the way to go. You could buy a parent reared or aviary bred bird for much less but you would not have a tame bird.
A hand reared cockatiel plus cage might be do-able for the money that you want to pay.A hand reared green cheeked or maroon bellied conure will cost around £120-£150, then you have to buy the cage etc. Your first step would be do decide what you can afford, then research the species and how to keep it as it needs more than a pot of pet shop parrot mix put in once a day. (I mix my own mix as most pet shop stuff is [email protected]), plus veggies etc. All parrots and parakeets are noisy, they all throw seed husks all over your floor and all will bite occasionally. Are you sure you want a bird?
Nerys has some truly stunning angora ferrets for sale which you would be able to afford.


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

as others have posted pics for you heres mine of the senegals and chipmunk...hope it helps!!!



















and here's brian


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is 'Beep' one of my meyers.









and some of the house parrots.
Video of Newly decorated front room video summer 2006 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

and 'Pandora' my very loud umbrella cockatoo.


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

fenwoman, I am SOOOOOOOOOOO jealous now!!! Uve got an umbrealla cockatoo and i want one!!!LOL


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

devilsofdarkness said:


> fenwoman, I am SOOOOOOOOOOO jealous now!!! Uve got an umbrealla cockatoo and i want one!!!LOL


 You wouldn't want one if you could hear her screaming. They can hear her down in the village when she lets rip as she does most days. Cockatoos are seriously loud which is why she was given to me in the first place 5 years ago.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Awwh they are so adorable little creatures! 

But i need to do far more research into the noise factor as i still live at home with folks and dad works nights so it keeping him awake could be a problem! 

I never knew that about ferrets not smelling if you neuter them though? : victory:: victory:

Thanks for the great pictures everyone!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i really reckon a neutered ferret could be the way to go for you. within budget and tons of fun. 
parrots can be fab pets but expensive to buy and maintain. it is possible to get an older bird incl cage for you budget but i wouldn't recomend it if you've never had birds before. the bird could have behavioural problems which could only become apparent once you've got him/her home. and parrots live a looooong time. getting a parrot really is a lifetime commitment.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

teshu said:


> i really reckon a neutered ferret could be the way to go for you. within budget and tons of fun.
> parrots can be fab pets but expensive to buy and maintain. it is possible to get an older bird incl cage for you budget but i wouldn't recomend it if you've never had birds before. the bird could have behavioural problems which could only become apparent once you've got him/her home. and parrots live a looooong time. getting a parrot really is a lifetime commitment.


not a neutered ferret though as ferrets need to be kept as more than one.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

So can i ask whether anyone here has ferrets so i could have some talks about them? Or whether anyone can recommend any sites? I'll obviously be reading up on the care sheet front but would like some help too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

quite a few of us do yes.. i've got nine, hollie - fuzzball, has a few, kylie - zzippy and vespa, has a ferret rescue in luton, fenwoman as a couple, daisyleo has more than a couple.. marina has some i think still? and lots of others.. stick ferret in search on the blue menu bar towards the top of the screen and you will find lots of pics and threads on them..

N


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

What about Short-Tailed Opossums easy to keep, Great little critters,these are just 8 weeks old.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Siman said:


> Oooh yeah a shop near me had them in actually they seemed rather funky. Although they were both asleep at the time of my visit lol: victory:


 
lol the suggys would have been asleep as they are nocturnal animals lol

takes alot of time and patience to get them very tame too 

im getting some suggys in a couple of weeks and cant wait :lol2:


though im not looking forward to the smell but ah well cant smell anyworse than the hedgehogs, rats or mice :lol2:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

alfie99 said:


> What about Short-Tailed Opossums easy to keep, Great little critters,these are just 8 weeks old.


Well aint they cute little so n so's! 



Emmaj said:


> lol the suggys would have been asleep as they are nocturnal animals lol
> 
> takes alot of time and patience to get them very tame too
> 
> ...


Since when do rats smell? I used to have them and they never smelleded!?


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

there's some piglets for sale on the classifieds.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Siman said:


> Well aint they cute little so n so's!
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do rats smell? I used to have them and they never smelleded!?


when you have alot of rodents together in the same room they all have an odour to them.................

i have around 40 mice more coming 6 rats at the moment with more rats coming 

plus the hedgehogs all in the same room so my rodent room gets pongy when due to be cleaned out 

and when the gliders are added then thats gonna add to the pong lol

it dosnt bother me if it did i wouldnt keep rodents 

but you cant say they dont have an odour because they do !!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

oh god i wish i had a place big enough to have a rodent room. Love my ratties would kill for more. Want some laid back bucks as opposed to my bouncy pingy females.

as for short-tailed opossums, alfie you really need to stop showing me pictures. my other halfs getting fed up with all the mithering he's been getting :blush:

they're just too adorable for words :flrt:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> when you have alot of rodents together in the same room they all have an odour to them.................
> 
> i have around 40 mice more coming 6 rats at the moment with more rats coming
> 
> ...


Well i only had two at the time and i can't recall them smelling, the actual rats themselves DID have an odour but i couldn't say that the cage smelt - well not compared to some animals anyway!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

> Wow, thanks for the very detailed response really appreciate it! they are really pretty birds! Just a shame i don't think my price range will stretch that far I think it'll have to be more £100-£200 inc all they need if thats even possible :whistling2:


It's no problem, just me rambling on about the bird ! You could possibly get a pre-owned hand-reared one with cage for that price (I saw a Patagonian conure not too long ago on Gumtree for around that much), but like someone's said, you can't guarantee they'll be tame, even if they say it's hand-reared, and they might be selling it because it has behavioural problems they won't tell you about !


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Magpie said:


> It's no problem, just me rambling on about the bird ! You could possibly get a pre-owned hand-reared one with cage for that price (I saw a Patagonian conure not too long ago on Gumtree for around that much), but like someone's said, you can't guarantee they'll be tame, even if they say it's hand-reared, and they might be selling it because it has behavioural problems they won't tell you about !


I keep patagonians. I love them, but they are very very loud birds. Most of the larger conures are. Gorgeous birds, if you are half deaf and have no neighbours or have half deaf neighbours lol.
My first patagonian is called 'Jessibelle' which is a play on the word 'decibel' which sums them up nicely.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol, nice pun. How loud are they, say in relation to green-cheeks or African greys ?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Magpie said:


> Lol, nice pun. How loud are they, say in relation to green-cheeks or African greys ?


Much much louder. Green cheeks and greys are silent by comparison. If you are near me, come and hear my lot. Your ears pop when you go into the aviary block.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Siman said:


> Well i only had two at the time and i can't recall them smelling, the actual rats themselves DID have an odour but i couldn't say that the cage smelt - well not compared to some animals anyway!


well i have more than 2 and they all poo an wee lol 

poo an wee smells even human poo an wee smells 

so you are gonna get a smell in the cage with alot of rats pooping an peeing lol 

i do full clean outs every 3 days and if left a day longer my god i would have a stink on my hands lol:lol2:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> well i have more than 2 and they all poo an wee lol
> 
> poo an wee smells even human poo an wee smells
> 
> ...


haha, can't argue with you there - i always try and clean out everything once a day - which so far i have been able to with the leo's. But thats just removing a sheet of kitchen roll and replacing it, then a full full clean out once a week.


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

I can't give a detailed description cause I don't know a lot about them but what about lovebirds?


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

> Much much louder. Green cheeks and greys are silent by comparison. If you are near me, come and hear my lot. Your ears pop when you go into the aviary block.


Do your neighbours not mind, or do you have loads of land surrounding (or soundproofing !) ?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Magpie said:


> Do your neighbours not mind, or do you have loads of land surrounding (or soundproofing !) ?


Dunno if they mind or not. Never asked them. I don't mind and they don't matter :lol2:
I am way out in the sticks with only one neighbour attached and the next the other side of the immediate next door ones. I guess with around 30 cockerels, 14 dogs and the parrots, plus me screeching, they are used to it. I am loud, I shout a lot so between me and the animals, there is a fair bit of racket but not all day long and certainly not at night. If people want to live in complete silence they should buy a desert island.
I have to say that I have excellent neighbours, the best ever. I've told them to tell me if any noise here bothers them but they are animals lovers and the kids love the animals too so I guess that helps. I would expect to get lots of complaints if I lived among lots of neighbours, which is why I bought a cottage which is pretty well isolated with few people about.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

FelixMarmite said:


> I can't give a detailed description cause I don't know a lot about them but what about lovebirds?


Hand reared can be sweet but nippy and they do emit a loud "chip chip chip" noise which could grate on the nerves.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

my sister has to Yellow sided Conures. Tom and Jess. Tom is carrying pineapple colour and jess is a blue. They are Gorgeous but they are also like toddlers and need lots and lots of time spent with them but because of the amount of time spent as they are her only 2 pets and are her kids basicaly they are both lovely mannered birds.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with the ferrets! They make great little bundles of fun. They are smart & can be trained. You can walk them on a lead & harness. They will use a litter tray. They can get along with dogs & cats (my 2 used to terrorise my Jack Russell Terrier!). You can house them indoors or outdoors. They have got a hell of a lot going for them. And there are always ferrets needing homes from rescue centres too, so you could give a couple a second chance of happiness. Go ferrets go!!! :2thumb:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Siman said:


> I'm considering adding to my pet list but I want something a bit different. I've been considering "furrys" for ages and love birds but if i am completely honest i don't have the patience to "train" them (by this i mean train them to be handleable in the sense of me being able to let them have a bit of free roam time.
> 
> Now i've previously kept all the normal things a young child would keep: rats, rabbits, hamsters - out of which i only really loved keeping rats, awesome creatures full of personality!
> 
> ...


 if you want an exotic pet your going to have to have patience because i havent had a pet yet that hasent needed patience and time you have to earn your new pets trust befor anything and no offence but if thats what you think i would stick to a house cat.


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

If you want something unusual, very cheap and easy to keep try these, peruphasma schultei:

http://lemondedesphasmes.free.fr/IMG/jpg/peruphasma_schultei_male02.jpg

My set up cost about £12 plus about £5 for 4 nymphs, they eat the privet and ivy from my garden, you can handle them but they don't need attention.

They come from a bit of andean cloud forest (only 5 hectares, now protected) and were only discovered about 5 years ago. They are being bred by local people, half are returned to the forest and the other half are sold abroad.

not the friendliest of pets but fascinating:2thumb:


----------

